# Many Mothers, Many udders, Many Questions



## ReUnitePangea (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi guys, back again with more questions.

So, Ive got 3 mother goats with babies, I'll describe them each a little bit followed by my problem/question. 

Pamela- I was given this week, who had the dry chapped udders. Theyre in good shape now, but one side is much bigger than the other. She only has 1 baby who only drinks from the smaller side of the odder which didnt suffer from chapping. The other side is almost touching the ground and its diffacult for her to walk. She has very small nipples to take the milk. My cousin came by to see them today and said he took care of Pamela last year and because she has such a big udder and such small tits it took about an hour, twice a day to milk her out properly. This is likely the reason I was given her, too much work. 

Id just like to hear your comments on this. This past week Ive just spent 10 minutes in the morning and 10 minutes at night taking milk out of the bigger udder. I think now I have to dedicate at least a half hour each time. 

Monica - Monica I bought two months ago and she has two nice baby girls she gave birth to last week. For the first two days I took some milk because she had a reasonably sized udder and I knew the babies wouldnt be taking much. Now that the babies are bigger Ive stopped, but again she has one side of the udder bigger than the other.

Now Monica is a bit of a superstar in that she has 3 nipples, it is the side that is bigger that has the double nipple. And this nipple is wierd, some days it only gives milk out the top nipple, other days only out the bottom, other days it gives out of both, I dont know what to make of it, but this is the side where the udder is bigger. Do I need to milk out only that side or both or....? I dont know, any suggestions are welcome. 

Anita - Anita is a wild goat who lived a few thousand feet up the volcano here, she has two baby boys, I was given her this week, she has a very small udder but it is symmetrical and seems to have no problems. Her sister who I have also (Rosalina) gave birth last year and had a very large udder. What would cause one sister to have a large udder and the other to have a small udder?

Sorry for the length guys, if anyone has any info or opinions on any or all of my problems with my current mother goats Id love to hear them. 

-RUP


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pamela ....teach the kid the other side....everytime you see the kid on the well used side ....put it on the ignored side.... the kid will learn... and go back and forth... Take out enough to make her comfortable before you put a kid on her big side....

Monica - Sounds like... all kids may be suckling from one side....pick one kid ...the same kid ...each time and teach that kid ....that there is another teat...everytime you see them try to nurse take that same kid and put it on that ignored teat.... the kid will learn....
How does her milk look coming from the musical teats is it OK...test for mastitis...


Anita -Some are better milkers than others...even being siblings...so you never know until they freshen as to if they are good milkers or not....

hope this helps.... :thumb:


----------



## ReUnitePangea (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks, I'll start trying this tomorrow.

-RUP


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck... :wink:


----------

